# replacing O2 sensors



## tlnacnud (Nov 26, 2004)

I own a 1995 Maxima, 160k miles. I've been informed that I need to replace the O2 sensors. Anyone done this on there own and how difficult is it. Or is this something I should let a mechanic do. Also has anyone ever bought parts from Autopartswherehouse.com or Drivewire.com. They seem to have good prices on O2 sensors.
Thanks
Tony


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's pretty straightforward. Just a 22mm wrench, some anti-seize, and the replacement sensors for the most part. The two under the hood aren't a problem although clearance is a little tight. Not quite as sure about the one in the cat.

Not sure on the sites you listed, never used them.

If fuel economy isn't down and the voltage looks ok you may not need to replace the sensors. That said, o2 sensors do tend to degrade sufficiently that by 100k miles they should probably be inspected.


----------



## chuckd (Nov 13, 2004)

*O2 sensor*

My 95 with 175,00 has a rear o2 sensor code. The car runs alright, but I would like to get rid of the check engine light. Is this sensor mounted in the rear exhaust manifold? It looks like you can get it through the right hand wheel well if it is.

Thanks 

Chuck d


----------



## tlnacnud (Nov 26, 2004)

*o2 sensor*

Well changed out the o2 sensors yesterday. Met a patient at work who has his won shop. took my car over there and used his lift. No problem changing the sensors, pretty straight forward.
thanks for the replys
Tony


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Rear o2 sensor is the one under the car, plugged into the catalytic convertor.

The left-bank/right-bank sensors are the ones plugged into the exhaust manifolds themselves. They are easily reachable from under the car, although getting enough room to swing the wrench with the stock y-pipe in place can hurt a bit (it's easier with aftermarket y-pipes. heh.)


----------

